# Surefire A2 Aviator - collectible or interest in these?



## TheFlash (Oct 29, 2014)

Did some searches and read many of the older Surefire A2 Aviator links for reference and I'm very much a flashlight newbie!

That said - some background:
When the Surefire A2 Aviator first came out, I bought one with the white LEDs.
I carried that A2 in my pilot/flying backpack when I was doing some night flight training for getting my private pilot's license. (And yes, I should have bought one with the red LEDs for night time vision, but those white LEDs worked fine for the few times I used it and didn't destroy my night vision.)
Once the night flight training was complete, I set aside the Aviator and really have not used it since (did remove the batteries). So, that incandescent bulb has very little use and the flashlight looks in new condition.

Question for you:
Is that Surefire A2 Aviator now a collectible and is there interest on the secondary market for me to sell my A2 to someone who would either collect or use it???

Thank you!
Mike


----------



## cland72 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, it is now collectible since it was discontinued a few years ago. Yes, there is plenty of interest on the market for a good condition used A2. You could list it on the CPF sister forum, the CPF MarketPlace.


----------



## TheFlash (Oct 29, 2014)

cland72 - thank you very much for the info on the market and collectability. And, also about the CPF MarketPlace - will check that out...


----------



## archimedes (Nov 11, 2014)

If the tube has "4-flats" ... it's an older version, and a bit more collectible.

If the anodize is black, instead of "natural" (gray/green/olive) ... PM me


----------



## mcm308 (Nov 11, 2014)

It will sell regardless if priced right. Older 4 flats fetch more money then round. I collect the 4 flats. Send me a PM either way.


----------



## Illum (Nov 11, 2014)

In terms of output, the A2 aviators long obsolete. What makes it special lies in its incandescent regulation. It was a pinnacle in flashlight design before the age of HBLEDs, where a regulator kept an incandescent lamp shining full output until the battery is exhausted. The output, though dim by today's standards, is able to maintain the same level of output regardless whether the battery is 100%, 75%, or 50%.

This feature distinguished it from all incandescents into a class of its own. I don't think there will be another light to top it. At the time too, Surefire made some great flashlight designs beginning from the venerable Executive E series, then to the Lumamax L series, and finally to the Digital Plus series where the A2 originated.

Aftermarket lamps exist to replace the discontinued lamps, user Koala is still turning out LED rings to replace the stock ring, accessories are still widely available. By the way it looks there's still many among us that still totes the A2 along every day. My A2 is sitting alongside my camp gear. Square ones fetch more money as a collectors item, but generally speaking A2s in fair condition [_correct _to _service _grade if we're speaking of guns] still fetches a market value of anywhere between $120 to $200, depending on condition, accessories, etc. A true collectors grade [like a mint A2-BK-WH] may be sold for more than $300 nowadays


----------



## Gunner P (Nov 27, 2014)

Very interesting. I recently acquired a mint condition A2 with Blue LED's for a very reasonable price here in the UK. Glad to know I invested well.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 22, 2016)

I still enjoy mine and will never get rid of it. The problem I have now is finding spare SF.A2.MA02 Lamp Assembly and having experienced three (3) of the main (incandescent) bulb going out (failure to light probably burnt out?) on me after a short period of usage time. Anyways, I mostly use the LED lights when I did EDC the SF.A2.Aviator.



 



That's all for now!


----------



## cland72 (Feb 23, 2016)

CLHC said:


> I still enjoy mine and will never get rid of it. The problem I have now is finding spare SF.A2.MA02 Lamp Assembly and having experienced three (3) of the main (incandescent) bulb going out (failure to light probably burnt out?) on me after a short period of usage time. Anyways, I mostly use the LED lights when I did EDC the SF.A2.Aviator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting that you would have problems with multiple MA02 lamps burning out. I would call Surefire or send it in for analysis. The soft start feature in the A2 should mean that the lamp assemblies last a LOOOONG time. I imagine your A2 may be defective in some manner. Either that, or you completely abuse the light :thumbsup:

I use my A2-YG every night when I go to bed. The YG output is soft on my eyes in the middle of the night, and if I need a quick blast of bright light, the MA02 is always ready at a moment's notice.

edited to add:

I found the link below which seems to indicate you should get approximately 50 hours of life from a MA02.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ire-A2-Aviator-MA02-Lamp-Assembly-Reliability


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 24, 2016)

Regulated incan. Dawg gonnit my wallet regrets reading this thread.

Thanks for the info fellas. It sounds like this was a very reliable light. I suppose this is another example of why the SureFire name is so respected to this day.


----------



## m4a1usr (Feb 24, 2016)

I would recommend to anyone who thinks their MA02 is dead to test it prior to tossing it or purchasing another. There have been a few threads here on CPF covering the most common issue and that's where the metal dome (center contact) gets pushed in and no longer make reliable connection to the driver. Over the years I have purchased used A2's where the incan was supposed to be dead and a quick test with a battery showed it to be working just fine. That problem is to easy fix. Just take your soldering iron and melt a little blob on the tip. It will extend the lamp enough to engage the driver center contact and your good to go.

You might need to learn the proper technique since there is a learning curve but if you already considered the lamp dead what have you got to lose?


----------



## archimedes (Feb 24, 2016)

m4a1usr said:


> I would recommend to anyone who thinks their MA02 is dead to test it prior to tossing it or purchasing another....



Especially since they are now discontinued


----------



## novice (Feb 24, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Regulated incan. Dawg gonnit my wallet regrets reading this thread.



bykfixer,
The A2 has not risen as much in market value as I would have expected it to. You can find used ones on the market occasionally for very reasonable prices.

There are a couple of custom parts that really bring this light up to its full potential. 

Fivemega made a bulb adapter. The stock MA02 bulb MSRP'd for around $23(?). The Fivemega bulb adapter allows one to use the Streamlight brand "Strion" bulb for the whitest, brightest option, although one can also use the Streamlight "Stinger" bulb also, which is just a little yellower, but has a longer service life. One used to be able to find both of those bulbs for less than $10. I don't know if both of those bulbs are still in production, but there should be NOS floating around online. The circuitry of the A2 should protect the bulb from overdriving, so if you wanted to use a pair of rechargeable AW IMR 16340 cells, you could. Lumens Factory also makes a replacement for the MA02, which will be more and more important as the Surefire MA02 sources dry up. FM made the bulb adapter in limited numbers (as he does with all of his creations), and owners of this part do not seem to want to part with them very often. Here is a nearly-decade-old review. The price of Strion bulbs has also risen since then:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ion-kit-for-Surefire-A2&p=2305407#post2305407

There have been two LED "rings" sold to replace the stock A2 ring. I am only familiar with cpf member Koala's rings, since I have one for each of my A2 lights. This ring has circuitry protection for the leds, so you can use 2x rechargeable Li-Ion cells. These rings allow you to replace the stock ring and then "plug-and-play" 5mm LEDs of your choice (that you have properly prepared), in any color, including UV. This also allows you to "sand" each led for a smoother beam pattern. I used a thin grey 3M "sanding sponge" (fine grit). The stock led beam pattern has a "cloverleaf" pattern at close range. I would advise against sanding the stock led ring, since I believe Surefire would consider that to be voiding the warranty if you ever had to send it back in to be repaired/replaced. Here is the sales thread for Koala's rings, and I believe it is still active:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?288701-FS-Onion-Rings-(SF-A2-LED-rings)

Cpf member calipsoii also made a well-regarded led ring, but they are no longer in production. Here is the sales thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...urefire-A2-Aviator-LED-rings-(2nd-Run)-*OPEN*


----------



## archimedes (Feb 24, 2016)

Just a couple of details to add ...



novice said:


> ....The circuitry of the A2 should protect the bulb from overdriving, so if you wanted to use a pair of rechargeable AW IMR 16340 cells, you could....



As you discuss later in your post, be aware that this can damage the stock LEDs through overdriving.



novice said:


> ....There have been two LED "rings" sold to replace the stock A2 ring....



There is (at least) another modded A2 ring, as CPF member @Atomic_Chicken made the "Aviatrix" in ~ 2007. These are long since discontinued.

For reference, thread here ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...fication-for-Surefire-A2-Aviators!&highlight=


----------



## grappler50 (Nov 4, 2016)

I have an a2 aviator with white Leds that I am willing to sell is any one interested?


----------

